# votre retour Parallel M1, Windows ARM et appli x86



## amonbophis (2 Avril 2022)

Bonjour à tous

Au courageux qui ont installé Windows ARM sur un Mac M1, quel est votre retour sur les applications x86 de bureautique (émulées par Windows ARM)?
est ce que cela est utilisable? ou c'est vraiment une usine à gaz?
j'envisage d'utiliser mon logiciel médical qui fonctionne sur windows, ainsi que dragon dictate.

merci de vos expériences


----------



## kasimodem (2 Avril 2022)

Bonjour,

Je viens de recevoir mon MBP14 et j'ai installé Parallels 17 dessus, j'ai été étonné de la simplicité.
Il ne m'a rien demandé de configurer, il a téléchargé l'ISO de Windows ARM tout seul, l'a installé et configuré, je n'ai plus qu'à m'en servir. J'ai installé quelques apps, aucun soucis, Windows sélectionne automatiquement une version ARM si elle existe, sinon il met la x64 et on ne voit aucune différence. Niveau performances je suis bluffé.
Donc pour moi c'est très positif.


----------



## Locke (2 Avril 2022)

kasimodem a dit:


> Windows sélectionne automatiquement une version ARM si elle existe


Non, c'est *Parallels Desktop* qui télécharge la version ARM de Windows qui sera obligatoirement en 64 bits et en fait l'installation.


----------



## Sev_X (3 Avril 2022)

Pareil sur MacBook Air M1, c'est vraiment rapide. J'ai presque envie de dire que je n'avais jamais vu Windows aussi rapide que sur un Mac !  Bon, à vrai dire, je ne vois pas beaucoup de pc et ceux que je vois ne sont pas des flèches.
Après, je n'ai pas eu un grand usage de ce Windows, c'était juste pour tester. Je ne sais pas ce que ça donne dans des usages plus lourd (ça ne doit pas être incroyable non plus vu qu'on virtualise Windows qui lui-même émule le x86) et je ne sais pas ces logiciels médicaux sont lourds ou pas. Disons que c'est très bien pour la bureautique et après, il faut voir pour les logiciels plus lourd.
Si tu as déjà ton Mac M1, tu peux essayer avec la version d'essai de Parallels Desktop, c'est sept ou quatorze jours, je ne sais plus, enfin assez pour faire ses essais en tous cas.


----------



## Dialex (29 Mai 2022)

Donc si je résume : à partir de Parallels 17 sur Mac M1, on peut télécharger et installer Windows 11 ARM et ça fonctionne bien (?!).
Et...

Windows 11 ARM est en version française ?
On peut activer cette version ARM avec un numéro de série officiel pour Windows 11 ?
Possible d'installer Office x64 dessus ?


----------



## Locke (29 Mai 2022)

Dialex a dit:


> Donc si je résume : à partir de Parallels 17 sur Mac M1, on peut télécharger et installer Windows 11 ARM et ça fonctionne bien (?!).
> Et...


Oui sauf que c'est Parallels Desktop qui fait automatiquement le téléchargement de la version ARM de Windows 11.


Dialex a dit:


> Windows 11 ARM est en version française ?


Oui.


Dialex a dit:


> Possible d'installer Office x64 dessus ?


De quelle version exacte parles-tu ? Sinon, il faut obligatoirement une version pour processeur M1. Le site de n'importe quel éditeur indiquera si telle ou telle version d'un logiciel fonctionnera avec une version M1.


----------



## Dialex (29 Mai 2022)

Il faut acheter un numéro de licence Windows 11 pour activer cette version ARM téléchargée automatiquement par Parallels Desktop ?

Pour Office, je pense à n'importe quelle version, de la 2013 à 2021 ou 365 ; du moment qu'elle soit en version 64 bits et que je puisse l'installer sur Windows ARM, pas sur le Mac.

_En fait, j'ai besoin de plusieurs versions d'Office pour animer des formations. Actuellement : MacBook Air 2014 Intel, Parallels Desktop et 5 machines virtuelles (à priori non récupérables si je passe sur Mac M1)._


----------



## maxou56 (30 Mai 2022)

Dialex a dit:


> (à priori non récupérables si je passe sur Mac M1).


Bonjour,
Non effectivement ce n'est pas compatible.
Il faut un OS ARM64 (macOS, Linux ou windows...)



Dialex a dit:


> du moment qu'elle soit en version 64 bits et que je puisse l'installer sur Windows ARM, pas sur le Mac.


64bit ne veut pas dire grand chose, car en ARM ça peut aussi être du 64bit (ARM64) .

Il y a un émulateur x86 (32bit) et x86_64/amd64/x64 (64bit) dans windows ARM64.

Mais les dernières versions d'office seront directement en ARM64, il y a en tout cas une bêta ARM64 (avec compatibilité des plugin x86_64)





						64-Bit Office for Windows on ARM
					

Office offers improved performance and compatibility with existing 64-bit add-ins thanks to Windows' new x64 emulation capability. Check it out!




					insider.office.com


----------



## Dialex (30 Mai 2022)

Merci pour vos réponses, ça m'éclaire bien et j'espère que ça pourra servir à d'autres aussi ! Et c'est vrai que "64 bits", c'est vague de nos jours, j'aurais dû préciser !!!

_Il ne me reste plus qu'à rechercher quelques infos sur le net pour connaîre toutes les versions d'Office compatibles avec Windows 11 et je pourrai remplacer le MacBook Air 2014 par un MacBook à puce Apple !_


----------



## chafpa (30 Mai 2022)

Dialex a dit:


> Donc si je résume : à partir de Parallels 17 sur Mac M1, on peut télécharger et installer Windows 11 ARM et ça fonctionne bien (?!).
> Et...
> 
> Windows 11 ARM est en version française ?
> ...


Oui à tout, ma version Office est la 2019 "16.61.1 (220052000)" et la licence Windows 11 vaut une poignée de chiques en cherchant un peu.


----------



## gibus67 (21 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
Je me permets d'embrayer sur ce fil. Mes interrogations ne portent pas sur les gros logiciels généralistes, mais les petits logiciels spécifiques associés à un appareil électronique (oscillo., appareils de mesures ...) relié au PC par une liaison USB généralement.
La question est de savoir si ces logiciels vont encore fonctionner et s'il risque d'y avoir des soucis de pilotes.
SI vous avez des expériences, heureuses ou malheureuses, dans ce domaine ... Merci.


----------

